# Would too little carbs hinder MUSCLE gains?



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not interested in "bulking up" or gaining mass for the sake of it, i want to keep bf% to a minimum, hence i try and keep carbs low, but would too little carbs hinder any potential muscle gains?

I know that post workout its suggested that a fast carb is good to "get the protein to the muscle quickly", so i'm presuming carbs play an important role in transporting protein to the muscles, so i'm thinking if i'm not getting enough carbs, maybe all the protien isn't getting to the muscles? Understand? I know thats not the best explanation of my thoughts but its the best i can do!! :confused1:

Remember, i'm only really interested in lean muscle gain, want to keep low bf%!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been wondering this too as I struggle to get my carbs in


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tried having pre workout fast carbs with say BCAA & AAKG?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

tuktuk said:


> I've been wondering this too as I struggle to get my carbs in


I'm not struggling to get carbs in, its a conscious decision i've made coz i wanna stay lean, but seem to have hit i bit of a wall in terms of weight, i'm getting enough protein so just wondered if the amount of carbs was needed to be proportionate.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

xpower said:


> Have you tried having pre workout fast carbs with say BCAA & AAKG?


Nope!

Was thinking about having something pre workout and a few meal replacement snacks in between meals.

I know waht bcaa's are, but whats aakg?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/arginine_alpha_ketoglutarate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

having carbs in their for muscle growth at some point is imporant IMO.

Now wether you have these at every meal, just pre workout, just pwo, pre and pwo is upto you and what you find best.

some grow well with carbs just once a week or twice a week.

for me personally i feel some carbs either pre or pwo or both are imporant it just depends on what train of thought you follow as to which u prefer


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

xpower, cheers mate, i appreciate yourfeedback but i think your misunderstanding my question bud, prob coz i aint explained it well.

I'll try another explanation. 

If i need to eat x amount of protein and x amount of carbs to get to 200lbs, then after that i need to eat y amount of protein to get to 220lbs, will i need to increase the amount of carbs to y amount as well, or will x amount of carbs still be ok?

I know thats a fcuking weird way of asking a question but in my head it sounds ok!!! :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> having carbs in their for muscle growth at some point is imporant IMO.
> 
> Now wether you have these at every meal, just pre workout, just pwo, pre and pwo is upto you and what you find best.
> 
> ...


Hilly cheers mate, yeah thats what i do, carbs with brekkie shake, first 2 meals of the day, then post workout shake, thats it really.

Fcuk it, i'm just gonna up them and see what happens, if i increase bf% i'll hit the treadmill and lower them again.................................maybe i just need to massively just increase my protein!!!! 

The diet side of things is a fcuking pain in the ar$e!! :cursing:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rosko said:


> I'm not struggling to get carbs in, its a conscious decision i've made coz i wanna stay lean, but seem to have hit i bit of a wall in terms of weight, i'm getting enough protein so just wondered if the amount of carbs was needed to be proportionate.


increase your cals mate ..whether from protein ..fats or carb..in the end if you want to move

the scales,bump your cals up 4-500 a day..and start from there.

if you gain a bit to much increase cardio..and keep the extra cals going in until you find

the right balance.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Think thats what i'm gonna do Mal, increase the lot and see what happens!!

Cheers fellas! :beer:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

carbs aren't the enemy mate, you need it to fuel your muscles and maintain your hard earned gains, lots of complexed carbs generally ain't gonna do any harm. only take simple carbs straight after your workouts. if you want to stay lean then think about yupping your cardio.

try it out and let me know how it goes.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Rosko said:


> I know that post workout its suggested that a fast carb is good to "get the protein to the muscle quickly", so i'm presuming carbs play an important role in transporting protein to the muscles, so i'm thinking if i'm not getting enough carbs, maybe all the protien isn't getting to the muscles? Understand? I know thats not the best explanation of my thoughts but its the best i can do!! :confused1:


You don't need fast carbs PWO and you certainly don't need carbs to help the protein get to the muscle.

I really do wonder sometimes where you guys a) read this, and B) believe it as written?

Getting some carbs PWO is important to replenish muscle glycogen depleted during a workout. By repleting glycogen you maintain an anabolic environment and more cals can go towards growth.

Any carbs (slow, fast, high GI, low GI, complex, whatever!) can do the job of replenishing glycogen PWO. Starch and fruits are both good PWO options.



Rosko said:


> I am not interested in "bulking up" or gaining mass for the sake of it, i want to keep bf% to a minimum, hence i try and keep carbs low, but would too little carbs hinder any potential muscle gains?


If you're interested in keeping bodyfat to a minimum then I'd recommed cycling carbs and calories.

Keep rest days at around maintainance calories and carbs low or moderate, possibly add some cardio. Then look at making training days where you place your caloric excess, specifically ramping up the carbs to help with energy levels, and replenishing glycogen, look to get a bulk of the cals PWO too.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Bayman hates people who think they need fast pwo carbs seen this on a few threads


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Bayman hates people who think they need fast pwo carbs seen this on a few threads


No, I don't hate them, lol.

I hate the fact they've been brainwashed by supplement companies into thinking they're essential. The word "sheep" comes to mind.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not "tearing into" anyone.

I answered you question here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/121287-would-too-little-carbs-hinder-muscle-gains.html#post2557567

Maybe take a little more time to read it in future?


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Bayman hates people who think they need fast pwo carbs seen this on a few threads


Yes its all true,Bayman has a seething hate for PWO carbs.It doesn't fit in with his ideals or politics.

Bayman is all just fvcking propaganda if you ask me:whistling:


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

My agenda is to save people money and pointless worrying about specific timings, I'm lobbying for Matodextrin to be brought to the hauge for crimes against humanity, and dextrose is on the bayman FBI most wanted list.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Bayman, are you studying for your PhD in anti-broscience?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bayman you angry man!

Nothing wrong with a bit of dextrose pwo!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Bayman you angry man!
> 
> Nothing wrong with a bit of dextrose pwo!


Nope, nothing wrong with it per say. But nothing a comparable serving of carbs from real food can't replace.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Vibora said:


> Bayman, are you studying for your PhD in anti-broscience?


I'm hoping I can under the tutelage of Alan Aragon and his peers.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> The body does NOT need carbs to function optimally.


True. But I function better WITH carbs


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

And Dextrose makes my pwo shake sweet and rots my teeth


----------

